# new to this life style



## richard133 (Feb 2, 2007)

I am new to trapping i am looking for any info possible,I know a little but not alot.

Ill start off with what traps i have

3/#3
2/#2
6/#1.5
3/110's
1/330

I have some fox urine and some Pete Rickards wild meat fed coyote urine.

I would like to try to set some traps in the next week for some K-9's

so anything from you guys is great


----------



## falconryman (Jan 31, 2007)

so anything from you guys is great[/quote]

hey i am falconryman i am new too i am in mn it is horrable weather too cold. sorry i have no advice but i hope you do well. all keep reading the tips from others :beer:


----------



## Lovetrappin (Jan 31, 2007)

Best advice I can give you is check out this site, it covers everything you need to know, it still helps me out quite a bit.
http://www.traps4kids.com/home.html


----------



## richard133 (Feb 2, 2007)

Great site thanks for the link


----------



## Mongojoe (Nov 2, 2006)

Welcome richard133...... If you look back thru some of the previous posts you will find alot of good and useful information here...... Also, I agree with Lovetrappin about the Traps4Kids site... There is a wealth of information to be found there... I am an administrator there myself, and we would be more than glad to have you join us.


----------

